# Three more Professional Soccer Players shafted by the " Jab ".



## thirteenknots

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471613723357949962


----------



## thirteenknots

By God there better be a WORLD WIDE INVESTIGATION !

Nuremberg was child's play compared to what these Evil 
SOB's need...


----------



## Mosafie

How do they know they didnt get it from Covid?

The rate of heart inflammation from Covid infection is way higher than the vaccine. It's even under reported because transitory minor inflammation in a not athlete may not even be noticed. Heart cells have ACE-2 recepter and are a target of Covid infection. 

However unlike the vaccine the Covid virus can cause permanent hearth damage by killing heart muscles cell and leading to long covid that may never be recovered from.


----------



## Speed

Mosafie said:


> How do they know they didnt get it from Covid?
> 
> The rate of heart inflammation from Covid infection is way higher than the vaccine. It's even under reported because transitory minor inflammation in a not athlete may not even be noticed. Heart cells have ACE-2 recepter and are a target of Covid infection.
> 
> However unlike the vaccine the Covid virus can cause permanent hearth damage by killing heart muscles cell and leading to long covid that may never be recovered from.


Is it documented somewhere that the vaccine doesn't cause permanent heart damage?


----------



## what-happened

Mosafie said:


> How do they know they didnt get it from Covid?
> 
> The rate of heart inflammation from Covid infection is way higher than the vaccine. It's even under reported because transitory minor inflammation in a not athlete may not even be noticed. Heart cells have ACE-2 recepter and are a target of Covid infection.
> 
> However unlike the vaccine the Covid virus can cause permanent hearth damage by killing heart muscles cell and leading to long covid that may never be recovered from.


Nothing these days is absolute, especially with everyone and their mother doing research.  

There is good evidence/research that healthy people under the age of 40 are more likely to develop hearth inflammation after receiving moderna as opposed to being naturally infected.  Kinda makes sense - moderna is the more souped up vaccine, causing greater side effects than the other vaccines on the market.

There is a reason why we study vaccines long term.  Mandatory vaccinations for healthy, low risk populations involves some risk.  I don't blame athletes who are reluctant/skeptical of recieving treatment for something they don't have or are at low risk of suffering adverse effects.  They put their health on the line everyday when they step on the pitch.  At least they are in control, kinda.


----------



## thirteenknots

If the " Jab " so safe, then why all the Heart related info commercials urging
recipients to immediately seek medical help for unusual " episodes ".

If the " Jab " is so safe then why are we witnessing ever increasing
incidents on just the Soccer fields.

If the " Jab " is so Effective then why 2, 3, 4, plus booster shots...Hmmmm !

I smell a filthy LIEING  RAT !

And the WORLD is finally waking up to the TRUTH !!


----------



## thirteenknots

Mosafie said:


> How do they know they didnt get it from Covid?
> 
> The rate of heart inflammation from Covid infection is way higher than the vaccine. It's even under reported because transitory minor inflammation in a not athlete may not even be noticed. Heart cells have ACE-2 recepter and are a target of Covid infection.
> 
> However unlike the vaccine the Covid virus can cause permanent hearth damage by killing heart muscles cell and leading to long covid that may never be recovered from.



You might believe your BS, but the TRUTH says otherwise.


----------



## Mosafie

thirteenknots said:


> You might believe your BS, but the TRUTH says otherwise.


What truth?

I bet you can't disprove anything I said.

Go ahead we are all waiting for you to bestow scientific knowledge upon us.


----------



## thirteenknots

Mosafie said:


> What truth?
> 
> I bet you can't disprove anything I said.
> 
> Go ahead we are all waiting for you to bestow scientific knowledge upon us.


You think with your rump chump.

The TRUTH says otherwise.

Myocarditis and Pericarditis After mRNA COVID-19 Vaccination | CDC


----------



## thirteenknots

COVID-19MENU

*Myocarditis and Pericarditis After mRNA COVID-19 Vaccination*

Updated Nov. 12, 2021
Languages
Print
CDC and its partners are actively monitoring reports of myocarditis and pericarditis after COVID-19 vaccination. Active monitoring includes reviewing data and medical records and evaluating the relationship to COVID-19 vaccination.
*Myocarditis* is inflammation of the heart muscle, and *pericarditis* is inflammation of the outer lining of the heart. In both cases, the body’s immune system causes inflammation in response to an infection or some other trigger. Learn more about myocarditis and pericarditis.external icon *Seek medical care if you or your child have symptoms of these conditions after COVID-19 vaccination.* Myocarditis and pericarditis have rarely been reported, especially in adolescents and young adult males within several days after COVID-19 vaccination.
*What You Need to Know*

Cases of myocarditis reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS)external iconhave occurred:
After mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna), especially in male adolescents and young adults
More often after the second dose
Usually within a week of vaccination

Most patients with myocarditis or pericarditis who received care responded well to medicine and rest and felt better quickly.
Patients can usually return to their normal daily activities after their symptoms improve. Those who have been diagnosed with myocarditis should consult with their cardiologist (heart doctor) about return to exercise or sports. More information will be shared as it becomes available.
Both myocarditis and pericarditis have the following symptoms:

Chest pain
Shortness of breath
Feelings of having a fast-beating, fluttering, or pounding heart
Seek medical care if you or your child have any of the specific or general symptoms of myocarditis or pericarditis especially if it’s within a week after COVID-19 vaccination.
If you have any health problems after vaccination, report them to VAERSexternal icon.
Healthcare Providers: For additional recommendations and clinical guidance, visit Clinical Considerations: Myocarditis after mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines | CDC.

*Should I Still Get Myself or My Child Vaccinated?*
Yes. *CDC continues to recommend that everyone ages 5 years and older get vaccinated for COVID-19*. The known risks of COVID-19 illness and its related, possibly severe complications, such as long-term health problems, hospitalization, and even death, far outweigh the potential risks of having a rare adverse reaction to vaccination, including the possible risk of myocarditis or pericarditis.
If you have already gotten the first dose of Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna vaccine, or if your child has already gotten the first dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, it’s important to get the second dose unless a vaccination provider or your doctor tells you not to get it.
If you have concerns about COVID-19 vaccination, talk with your healthcare provider or your child’s doctor, nurse, or clinic.


Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn
Syndicate
Last Updated Nov. 12, 2021
Content source: National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases (NCIRD), Division of Viral Diseases
homeVaccines


----------



## Speed

Dr. Peter McCullough: Vaccine-induced Myocarditis in Young People ‘Way More Serious’ than COVID-Induced Myocarditis › American Greatness
					

Dr. Peter McCullough, a top cardiologist and leader in the medical response to the COVID pandemic, said in a recent interview that myocarditis in young people post vaccine is far more dangerous than…




					amgreatness.com


----------



## thirteenknots

Four more Professional Soccer Players over the weekend  !!!!

HORROR: Four Young Soccer Stars from Four Different Countries Die This Week After Suffering Sudden Heart Attacks – Time And Sales Reporter


----------

